# Simplicity chute controls



## nkbay99 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi I have a Simplicity 28" snowblower with electrically operated chute controls. The horizontal control has stopped working. Pushh the rocker switch and nothing happens. 
Anyone have a similar problem and a solution?? My guess is the switch. I even bought a replacement. If it is the switch, I can't figure out how to remove the present one. Seems like it sort of snaps in but I can't quite figure it. Any thoughts or suggestions?
If not the switch, what else? motor?

Any advice, help or suggestions would be most helpful. With 100 inches of snow so far and more coming, I probably need to fix this myself

Thanks


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

*Switches.*

Removing the connector. Look underneath the switch you will see little tabs that hold the switch in place. There are 2 on each side. They may be connected but they look like there are 2.
You need to squeeze them closed to remove the switch. You could use a flat bladed screwdriver to push on side closed and lift the switch from the top at the same time.
You need to close both sides to remove it. 
It's a little finicky but very doable. 
You need a new switch. They have a new version out recently that hopefully addresses the problem. Go to a dealer if possible and have the tech there apply some dielectric grease under the switch to prevent moisture from ginning it up again. 
Here's your part number for chute rotation. 

Simplicity 1737379YP 
SWITCH, Deflector Control 
(Use on 28", 32" & 38" Models) $29.99

Simplicity 1752240YP 
SWITCH, Rocker, Chute Rotation $35.50


Yes I know from experience. 
Good luck.


----------



## nkbay99 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Thanks very much*

Thank you fo the help. Sounds like you have been there and I really appreciate gaining from your experience. I guess that's what this forum is all about - sharing and learning.

Thanks agfain.

Al Brockman


----------



## nkbay99 (Feb 16, 2015)

*Thanks very much*

Thank you fo the help. Sounds like you have been there and I really appreciate gaining from your experience. I guess that's what this forum is all about - sharing and learning.

Thanks agfain.

Al Brockman


----------



## CremeStout (Feb 6, 2015)

If you see the motor move in any way, (mine made a little lifting motion) as you press switch. It may indicate the worm gear is frozen (seized). I poured warm water over my worm gear housing, then worked WD 40 onto threads. Now when I put my blower away I work all functions. Electric chute rotation and chute deflector.


----------



## npj1966 (Feb 16, 2021)

This video shows you how to fix the switches... used this video twice now.

NPJ


----------

